# Andersen windows vs castle windows



## Bob butler (Jun 9, 2014)

I ready to replace ten to fourteen windows but not sure of manufactures , any help who's better. Product, service.?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What type of window do you want? Wood, vinyl, etc.?


----------



## Bob butler (Jun 9, 2014)

Wife wants wood, I want no maintance .


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob butler said:


> Wife wants wood, I want no maintenance.


Split the difference: Vinyl clad with Wood Interior.
Andersen 400's.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would rather use Fiberglass with a wood interior if it were my home.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> I would rather use Fiberglass with a wood interior if it were my home.


That is what I have....

Milgard....fiberglass on the outside....wood clad on the inside...on some windows....

The remaining windows (like bedrooms) are fiberglass outside and vinyl inside.

The fiberglass can be painted. So while everyone else in the neighborhood has those white vinyl windows that will always remain white....mine are green. But if I want to change the color next year...I can paint them.

What part of the country are you in Bob?


----------

